# Help Me Get This Off My Alloys!



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

*Help Me Get This Off My Alloys! Now Updated!*

Hi all,

New to these parts but would like your help on getting this off my alloy wheels. Cleaned them this morning but could not shift what must be brake dust! 

Used soap and my megs brush to start, then hot rims, then a sponge, then some AG tar remover, then some clay and still looked like this!

Anyone got any more suggestions to try?

I did find this through google, but my thinkin would be that this might be the work of the devil for the coating on my wheels? http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...6803_crumb_33958-33974_parentcategoryrn_76803



















Cheers in advance!


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

You could try a mild abrasive polish to start with preferably on the rear side of the wheel.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Will it scratch off with your fingernails? Even a little bit? If so you have some hope, there are plenty of stronger products - wheel acid, strong clay, wheel brightener. If it won't scratch off it may be embedded in which case its refurb time.


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

I dont have any finger nails  however i did have a go with what i got and it does seem they will scratch off! Dont really want to go down the refurb route as they are only just over a year old!

What sorta products could be strong enough if it will scratch off??


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Megs Wheel Brightner 10:1!  

I had this same problem on a BMW 320i a few weeks ago, wheel brightner, warm water and Swissol Wheel Brush cleared it wonderfully 

Gaz


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

looks like tar spots AG tar remover try that


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

Yeh the Ag tar remover was one of the first things i tried! Not really doing alot.

Does the wheel brightener only come in 1 gallon bottles?


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Try a mild polish such as AG SRP. I'm sure that will remove it, then give all your wheels a couple of coats of same to prevent it happening again.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Megs Wheel Brightener 10:1 and a toothbrush has helped mine, going to try it at 4:1 to get the last off soon.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

could try an agressive clay but as Brazo said refurb....


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

Cheers for all ur input all, i have some AG SRP knocking about so will have a go with that, then will try the wheel brightener!

Anyone confirm if the brake dust brush will be bad for the wheels?


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Nutterjoe said:


> Cheers for all ur input all, i have some AG SRP knocking about so will have a go with that, then will try the wheel brightener!
> 
> Anyone confirm if the brake dust brush will be bad for the wheels?


Forget that brush, a toothbrush will be much better on the little spots like that, works the product in well.


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Not sure if the brush would be bad but I tend to look at alloy wheels like the paintwork, always use the least aggressive method of cleaning / polishing possible.


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

Ok sounds good to me, toothbrush it is then, got plenty of them around!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Klasse AIO and a lot of elbow grease. If you are feeling brave and test it first I have used neat WB to shift stubborn staining. Just make sure you have a hose close by to rinse them with and don't leave it on too long. What ever you use you are going to have to work it well. When done apply some wheel wax to reduce the chance of it happening again.


----------



## Bim528 (Jul 6, 2006)

Had exactly the same problem on my rims Nutterjoe. Wonder Wheels, a toothbrush and a little effort got them spotless.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

some tar and glue remover will take it off its what we use on those sort of things and works 90% of the time:thumb:


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

james b said:


> some tar and glue remover will take it off its what we use on those sort of things and works 90% of the time:thumb:


He's already used AG ITR.

That brake dust brush, I have one and its very coarse as you would expect, never used it though seem like it would take the paint of aswell.

Goto the group buy section there is/was a group buy going on with megs WB samples. it's very good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

Right well last night i thought i would give the wheels a proper detailing to try get the spots off. :detailer:

Thanks for all your suggestions, as you can see they are not totally as new but a vast improvement! Good old elbow grease! :thumb: (Among other stuff!) 

Here are the results!


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Superb ! What method did you use in the end ?


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

WOW they come up very well.  

You didn't get them katanas from South West Tyres did you, the amount of them wheels that have been through my hands, 1000's :wall:


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

In the end i started with a wash mitt soap and also some Megs Hot Rims,

Then used a toothbrush with the hot rims and also some Wonder wheels on the real bad patch's. 

With the bits that were left after that i used the actual "shaft" of the toothbrush itself. It was rubber coated and after it al kinda broke the dust a little the Hot rims was much more able to remove it!

The whacked some wheel wax on and thats how they are now! Even though one wheel took me 90 minutes! All worth it :thumb:

Oh and i got these from Rochford tyres in essex!


----------



## Twist (Mar 15, 2007)

Definetley a good idea to use wonder wheels. it does create wonders.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Wheels have come up looking superb :thumb: 

Clay works wonders on stubborn marks.
A tar & glue remover needs a little time to soak in to soften any deposits before being wiped off. I much prefer AB's tar remover over AG's.

Wonder Wheels is 25% hydrochloric acid - just for future reference


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

Yeh i do not like to use wonder wheels, this was the first time in over a year they were used on my wheel! Watered down and in very small amounts i am sure they will survive!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Wonder Wheels is 25% hydrochloric acid - just for future reference


yeah and i found out the hard way :wall:

BTW your alloys look superb now, all that hard work was well worth it :thumb:


----------



## topcat36 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice results mate, I also tried wonder wheels on my bmw 320 wheels, it was ok, until I got some megs wheel brightener, wow this is good stuff 4:1 ratio really shifted the dirt, may be worth considering for next time, watch out for the grou buys


----------

